# Gnome 2.24 install error



## mfaridi (Jan 28, 2009)

I use FreeBSD 7 and before use Gnome 2.12 and I want install new gnome , so I go to 

```
/usr/ports/x11/gnome2
```
and type 
make deinstall clean 

after that I type 

make install clean and install many packages 

but when it want install 


```
evolution-exchange
```

it can not and I see this error


```
-a11y.so /usr/local/lib/evolution/2.24/libeutil.so /usr/local/lib/libcamel-provider-1.2.so /usr/local/lib/libgtkhtml-editor.so /usr/local/lib/libgtkhtml-3.14.so /usr/local/lib/libenchant.so /usr/local/lib/libgnomeui-2.so /usr/local/lib/libjpeg.so /usr/local/lib/libbonoboui-2.so /usr/local/lib/libSM.so /usr/local/lib/libICE.so /usr/local/lib/libgnomecanvas-2.so /usr/local/lib/libgailutil.so /usr/local/lib/libart_lgpl_2.so /usr/local/lib/libedataserverui-1.2.so /usr/local/lib/libebook-1.2.so /usr/local/lib/libcamel-1.2.so -lnss3 -lsmime3 -lssl3 /usr/local/lib/libsqlite3.so /usr/local/lib/libheimntlm.so /usr/local/lib/libhx509.so /usr/local/lib/libXcomposite.so /usr/local/lib/libpixman-1.so /usr/local/lib/libglitz.so /usr/local/lib/libxcb-render-util.so /usr/local/lib/libxcb-render.so /usr/local/lib/libxcb.so /usr/local/lib/libebackend-1.2.so -ldb41 /usr/local/lib/libexchange-storage-1.2.so /usr/local/lib/libgssapi.so /usr/local/lib/libkrb5.so /usr/local/lib/libasn1.so /usr/local/lib/libroken.so -lcrypt -lcom_err /usr/local/lib/libedataserver-1.2.so -lplds4 -lplc4 -lnspr4 /usr/local/lib/libglade-2.0.so /usr/local/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so /usr/local/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so /usr/local/lib/libatk-1.0.so /usr/local/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so /usr/local/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so /usr/local/lib/libXinerama.so /usr/local/lib/libXi.so /usr/local/lib/libXrandr.so /usr/local/lib/libXext.so /usr/local/lib/libXcursor.so /usr/local/lib/libXdamage.so /usr/local/lib/libcairo.so -lpng /usr/local/lib/libXrender.so /usr/local/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so /usr/local/lib/libpango-1.0.so /usr/local/lib/libfontconfig.so /usr/local/lib/libfreetype.so /usr/local/lib/libexpat.so /usr/local/lib/libXfixes.so /usr/local/lib/libX11.so /usr/local/lib/libXau.so /usr/local/lib/libXdmcp.so -lrpcsvc /usr/local/lib/libgnome-2.so /usr/local/lib/libgnomevfs-2.so /usr/local/lib/libdbus-glib-1.so /usr/local/lib/libavahi-glib.so /usr/local/lib/libavahi-client.so /usr/local/lib/libavahi-common.so -lssp -lutil /usr/local/lib/libesd.so /usr/local/lib/libaudiofile.so /usr/local/lib/libpopt.so /usr/local/lib/libbonobo-2.so /usr/local/lib/libbonobo-activation.so /usr/local/lib/libORBitCosNaming-2.so /usr/local/lib/libgconf-2.so /usr/local/lib/libORBit-2.so /usr/local/lib/libgnome-keyring.so /usr/local/lib/libdbus-1.so /usr/local/lib/libldap.so -lssl -lcrypto /usr/local/lib/liblber.so /usr/local/lib/libtasn1.so /usr/local/lib/libsoup-2.4.so /usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so -pthread /usr/local/lib/libxml2.so -lm /usr/local/lib/libgnutls.so -lz /usr/local/lib/libgcrypt.so /usr/local/lib/libgpg-error.so /usr/local/lib/libgio-2.0.so /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/local/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so /usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so -licui18n /usr/local/lib/libintl.so /usr/local/lib/libiconv.so /usr/local/lib/libpcre.so    -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.24 -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.24
/usr/bin/ld: warning: libkrb5.so.9, needed by /usr/local/lib/libexchange-storage-1.2.so, may conflict with libkrb5.so.23
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so.9: undefined reference to `copy_octet_string'
gmake[2]: *** [evolution-exchange-storage] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/mail/evolution-exchange/work/evolution-exchange-2.24.3/storage'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/mail/evolution-exchange/work/evolution-exchange-2.24.3'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/evolution-exchange.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/gnome2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/gnome2.
```

I do not want install this package and I want let gnome install continue and go work good
what I must do ?


----------



## ale (Jan 28, 2009)

I would suggest you to install the x11/gnome2-lite metaport, which install less packages than the full gnome2.
When you are done, you can cd to gnome2 metaport directory, type _make missing_ to see if there are other ports from the full gnome2 you want to install.


----------



## mfaridi (Jan 28, 2009)

but I want solve this problem


----------



## ale (Jan 28, 2009)

I gave you a way to have evolution-exchange not installed.

About the error, do you have heimdal installed?


----------



## mfaridi (Jan 28, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> I gave you a way to have evolution-exchange not installed.
> 
> About the error, do you have heimdal installed?


I deinstall and install heimdal  and after but I see that error again

I think it need KRB and I install this package but it conflict with heimdal and I delete heimdal , but I see error again.


----------



## ale (Jan 28, 2009)

I suppose that you have no installed packages depending on heimdal, have you?
It should pick kerberos from base system, there should be no need to install a package.*
Did you tried running make clean in the port directory?

* Don't you have /usr/lib/libkrb5.so.9 ?


----------



## mfaridi (Jan 28, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> I suppose that you have no installed packages depending on heimdal, have you?
> It should pick kerberos from base system, there should be no need to install a package.*
> Did you tried running make clean in the port directory?
> 
> * Don't you have /usr/lib/libkrb5.so.9 ?



I have libkrb5.so.9


----------



## mfaridi (Jan 28, 2009)

there is no answer ?
I am between earth and sky right now


----------



## ale (Jan 28, 2009)

You didn't answered to my first question (last post).
Do you still have krb5 port installed?
What after removing it?


----------



## mfaridi (Jan 29, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> You didn't answered to my first question (last post).
> Do you still have krb5 port installed?
> What after removing it?



when I type 

```
pkg_info | grep krb5
```

it dose not show anything so I think I do not have this package


----------



## mfaridi (Jan 29, 2009)

I had 
	
	



```
heimdal
```
 and deinstall it from port but I see that error again , but right now I see this error

```
PRECATED -MT camel-stub.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/camel-stub.Tpo -c camel-stub.c -o camel-stub.o >/dev/null 2>&1
mv -f .deps/camel-stub.Tpo .deps/camel-stub.Plo
/bin/sh /usr/ports/mail/evolution-exchange/work/gnome-libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link cc  -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -DLDAP_DEPRECATED   -avoid-version -module  -L/usr/local/lib -o libcamelexchange.la -rpath /usr/local/lib/evolution-data-server-1.2/camel-providers camel-exchange-folder.lo camel-exchange-provider.lo camel-exchange-journal.lo camel-exchange-search.lo camel-exchange-store.lo camel-exchange-summary.lo camel-exchange-transport.lo camel-stub-marshal.lo camel-stub.lo -L/usr/local/lib -lldap -llber  -Wl,-R/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.24 -pthread -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.24 -leshell -lgnomeui-2 -lSM -lICE -lbonoboui-2 -lgnomevfs-2 -lgnomecanvas-2 -lart_lgpl_2 -ledataserverui-1.2 -lglade-2.0 -lebook-1.2 -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lXext -lXrender -lXinerama -lXi -lXrandr -lXcursor -lXcomposite -lXdamage -lcairo -lpangoft2-1.0 -lX11 -lXfixes -lpango-1.0 -lm -lfreetype -lz -lfontconfig -lgnome-2 -lpopt -ledataserver-1.2 -lxml2 -lgconf-2 -lbonobo-2 -lbonobo-activation -lORBit-2 -lgthread-2.0 -lebackend-1.2 -lexchange-storage-1.2 -lsoup-2.4 -lgio-2.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -lglib-2.0   -Wl,-R/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.24 -pthread -L/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.24 -L/usr/local/lib -leshell -leutil -lgnomeui-2 -lSM -lICE -lbonoboui-2 -lgnomevfs-2 -lgnomecanvas-2 -lart_lgpl_2 -ledataserverui-1.2 -ledata-book-1.2 -lebook-1.2 -ledata-cal-1.2 -lebackend-1.2 -lecal-1.2 -lgnome-2 -lpopt -lglade-2.0 -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lXext -lXrender -lXinerama -lXi -lXrandr -lXcursor -lXcomposite -lXdamage -lcairo -lpangoft2-1.0 -lX11 -lXfixes -lpango-1.0 -lm -lfreetype -lz -lfontconfig -lcamel-provider-1.2 -lcamel-1.2 -ledataserver-1.2 -lsqlite3 -lxml2 -lgconf-2 -lsoup-2.4 -lbonobo-2 -lgio-2.0 -lbonobo-activation -lgmodule-2.0 -lORBit-2 -lgthread-2.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0    -pthread 
grep: /usr/local/lib/libgssapi.la: No such file or directory
sed: /usr/local/lib/libgssapi.la: No such file or directory
gnome-libtool: link: `/usr/local/lib/libgssapi.la' is not a valid libtool archive
gmake[2]: *** [libcamelexchange.la] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/mail/evolution-exchange/work/evolution-exchange-2.24.3/camel'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/mail/evolution-exchange/work/evolution-exchange-2.24.3'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/evolution-exchange.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/gnome2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/gnome2.
```

what I must do right now ?


----------



## mfaridi (Jan 29, 2009)

Please someone guide me what I must do ?


----------



## ale (Jan 29, 2009)

Did you forced the removal of heimdal?
Do you have NO_KERBEROS defined e.g. in /etc/make.conf?
Does pkgdb -fF run without errors or warnings?


----------



## mfaridi (Jan 31, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> Did you forced the removal of heimdal?
> Do you have NO_KERBEROS defined e.g. in /etc/make.conf?
> Does pkgdb -fF run without errors or warnings?



I do not have No_KERBEROS in/etc/make.conf
I remove heimdal with make deinstall clean
I do not use pkgdb-fF


----------



## ale (Feb 1, 2009)

Were you able to solve?
Have a look at [thread=1901]this thread[/thread].


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 2, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> Were you able to solve?
> Have a look at [thread=1901]this thread[/thread].



Thanks many many
you link help many and I can install gnome-panel

but when I want install gnome-control-center  I see this error and I think I need gss


```
onf-2 -lsoup-2.4 -lbonobo-2 -lgio-2.0 -lbonobo-activation -lgmodule-2.0 -lORBit-2 -lgthread-2.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0   -lintl
mkdir .libs
libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/local/lib/libgssapi.la' or unhandled argument `/usr/local/lib/libgssapi.la'
gmake[3]: *** [gnome-about-me] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/gnome-control-center/work/gnome-control-center-2.24.0.1/capplets/about-me'
gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/gnome-control-center/work/gnome-control-center-2.24.0.1/capplets'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/gnome-control-center/work/gnome-control-center-2.24.0.1'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 2
```

thanks again for your help about gnome-panel


----------



## ale (Feb 2, 2009)

I'd try running 
	
	



```
pkg_info -Rx heimdal
pkg_info -Rx krb5
```
What it the output?


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 2, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> I'd try running
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if I run pkg_info -Rx krb5
I see this 

```
pkg_info: no packages match pattern(s)
```

but when I run pkg_info -R krb5

I see this 


```
pkg_info: can't find package 'krb5' installed or in a file!
```

this is happen for heimdal


----------



## ale (Feb 2, 2009)

Can you show the output of `$ locate gssapi.h | xargs ls` ?


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 2, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> Can you show the output of `$ locate gssapi.h | xargs ls` ?



This is output


```
/usr/include/gssapi.h							/usr/src/contrib/bind9/lib/dns/include/dst/gssapi.h
/usr/include/gssapi/gssapi.h						/usr/src/contrib/cvs/lib/xgssapi.h
/usr/local/include/evolution-data-server-2.24/camel/camel-sasl-gssapi.h	/usr/src/crypto/heimdal/lib/gssapi/gssapi.h
/usr/local/share/doc/cyrus-sasl2/html/gssapi.html			/usr/src/include/gssapi.h
/usr/ports/www/firefox3/work/mozilla/extensions/auth/gssapi.h		/usr/src/include/gssapi/gssapi.h
```


----------



## ale (Feb 2, 2009)

Can you run 
	
	



```
cd /usr/ports/sysutils/gnome-control-center
make clean && make configure | tee ~/GCC_CFG_OUT && make clean
find /usr/local -type f | xargs pkg_which -v | fgrep '?' | tee ~/PKGWHICH
```
The last command will take a while.
You'll find two files on your home dir: GCC_CFG_OUT and PKGWHICH.
Compress them with bzip2/gzip/zip and add them as attachment.


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 2, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> Can you run
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do that and this output
it take long time


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 3, 2009)

This is my 

pkg_version -l "<"

I attach it


----------



## ericbsd (Feb 16, 2009)

this is my error i need to reinstall some package i dont seek them

checking for EVOLUTION_DATA_SERVER... configure: error: Package requirements (libebook-1.2 >= 2.23.90
	 libecal-1.2 >= 2.23.90
	 libedataserver-1.2 >= 2.23.90
	 libedataserverui-1.2 >= 2.23.90
	 libegroupwise-1.2 >= 2.23.90
	 libebackend-1.2 >= 2.23.90
	 libexchange-storage-1.2 >= 2.23.90) were not met:

Requested 'libebook-1.2 >= 2.23.90' but version of libebook is 2.22.3
Requested 'libecal-1.2 >= 2.23.90' but version of libecal is 2.22.3
Requested 'libedataserver-1.2 >= 2.23.90' but version of libedataserver is 2.22.3
Requested 'libedataserverui-1.2 >= 2.23.90' but version of libedataserverui is 2.22.3
Requested 'libegroupwise-1.2 >= 2.23.90' but version of libegroupwise is 2.22.3
gnome-config: not found
No package 'libebackend-1.2' found
Requested 'libexchange-storage-1.2 >= 2.23.90' but version of libexchange is 2.22.3

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables EVOLUTION_DATA_SERVER_CFLAGS
and EVOLUTION_DATA_SERVER_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
See the pkg-config man page for more details.

===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please run the gnomelogalyzer, available from
"http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/gnomelogalyzer.sh", which will diagnose the
problem and suggest a solution. If - and only if - the gnomelogalyzer cannot
solve the problem, report the build failure to the FreeBSD GNOME team at
gnome@FreeBSD.org, and attach (a)
"/usr/ports/mail/evolution-exchange/work/evolution-exchange-2.24.4/config.log",
(b) the output of the failed make command, and (c) the gnomelogalyzer output.
Also, it might be a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed
on your system (i.e. an `ls /var/db/pkg`). Put your attachment up on any
website, copy-and-paste into http://freebsd-gnome.pastebin.com, or use
send-pr(1) with the attachment. Try to avoid sending any attachments to the
mailing list (gnome@FreeBSD.org), because attachments sent to FreeBSD mailing
lists are usually discarded by the mailing list software.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/evolution-exchange.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/evolution-exchange.
corpse#


----------



## ericbsd (Feb 16, 2009)

i resolve  that


----------



## ericbsd (Feb 16, 2009)

heimdal-1.0.1 conflicts with installed package(s): 
      krb5-1.6.3_5


----------

